#  >  > Occult Discussion >  >  > Divination >  >  >  Geomancy

## Sholfrost_Tim

Im interested in studying this type of divination, but I don't know where to start. 

Can anyone suggest a good starting point through a book(preferably) or some other source?

----------


## Sholfrost_Tim

Thanks alot! 
I will look into these books.

----------


## chronazon

i have always liked James lovelock's Gaia hypothesis
my own is similar, that the earth was part of a living thing. 
here is crowley's book of geomancy link
A HANDBOOK OF GEOMANCY
It has always been my impression that there is a secret germanic tradition of it a bit differant but it is something you can only learn psychicly from a master. 
like geoamancer/necromancers, the shadows of the forest. 
Feng shui is also something to study...the ancient feng shui masters had much to do with the currents of the earth and things like that

Geomancy includes all forms of feng shui: 



Form School feng shui 
Eight Mansions feng shui 
Flying Stars feng shui 
Landscape feng shui - riding the dragon 
Yin-style feng shui - spaces for the dead as well as for the living

----------


## kimsmarkin

Geomancy is the mother of astrology. Modern astrology is still based on Geomancy. Astrology Geomancy house actually was. Most astrological symbols includes Geomancy. Geomancy is truly old, much older than astrology.

----------

